# Has anyone overturned CCG funding rules for singles?



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I know my CCG doesn't offer funding for single people and that there are very few that do but has anyone managed to fight this, particularly if you've had proven infertility?

I'm asking as I've now had my 4th miscarriage after 6 IUIs and I have a feeling IVF is the next option but I have no idea how I could fund this!

I think I'm probably clutching at straws but though it was worth asking you lovely ladies if you have any advice?

Also I wanted to try and fight for funding do I speak directly to the CCG or go via the GP? X

thanks xxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Notamuggle,

The short answer is no, I don't know anyone who has fought and won their case in respect to CCGs that don't offer funding for singles. You might want to pose your question on the Ask a Lawyer thread though - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=216.0

The longer answer is, with huge hugs for having gone through four miscarriages, that I suspect you might want to consider speaking to someone knowledgeable about having auto-immune treatment rather than assume you need IVF. You clearly are able to fall pregnant (which I suspect rules out proven infertility - I would have taken pregnancy as proving that you are fertile, not that you aren't). Have a look at this board: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0 Agate, the moderator, is an SMC who is all over this stuff. See what she suggests, and then perhaps follow up with a (free initial) consultation with Dr Gorgy in the States. Moreover, at least one person I know who had multiple losses found that she had significant scar tissue that, once removed, led to her having success&#8230;.with triplets. 

To give you some hope, there have been a number of women posting on the singles board over the years who have had several miscarriages but have finally managed to come home with the most wonderful little people you could hope to meet. Fingers crossed that you will as well. 

A-Mx


----------



## notamuggle (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you Indie, I've tad my immunes tested but I'm going back to see the consultant next week so I'll talk to them and see what else they suggest

And I'll go check out Agates boards now

Thanks again xxx


----------

